
Lungs damaged by Coronavirus can repair themselves in three months - just-juan-post
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2020/09/06/lungs-damaged-coronavirus-can-repair-three-months/
======
ncmncm
I have been more worried about heart damage that everybody who had it, even
those who didn't notice, are supposed to have suffered. Does that get repaired
too? Nobody says.

~~~
nikolay
There's a pretty high chance of permanent myocardial damage - lungs typically
heal to certain extent from such damage, but the heart is a different story!

------
just-juan-post
For those who didn't see it they discovered something similar in 40 year
smokers.

[https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51279355](https://www.bbc.com/news/health-51279355)

> In people who quit, up to 40% of their cells looked just like those from
> people who had never smoked.

~~~
GekkePrutser
But after 3 months?? I think not :P I know lungs have amazing recovery
capacity but removing 40 years' worth of tar takes a lot of time. I know after
10 years or so they're clean (depending on the age of the person of course)

Great though to hear it goes quickly for Corona. A bit of good news is welcome
for once.

------
nikolay
They "could" but not necessarily "would".

------
GekkePrutser
Article is paywalled but [https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome) (also for
firefox!) works fine for reading it.

